# Formal Request



## PeterHarris (19/6/14)

as per @Matthee 's instruction for formal requests - i hearby request (politely) that devdev's name be changed to duck-duck without his knowledge.

i accept that this post will need at least 7 agree's to be considered....

thanking you kindly

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 15 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (19/6/14)

I was referring to a possible MVP forum, but suspect you know that full well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Riaz (19/6/14)

haha

nice one @PeterHarris


----------



## PeterHarris (19/6/14)

Matthee said:


> I was referring to a possible MVP forum, but suspect you know that full well.


yip i kow, and Kriek must make that suggestion still - but i thought if i make a formal request here, instead of asking it in the shoutbox then you will see it 


feel free to delete this thread or move it somewhere else even


----------



## Andre (19/6/14)

PeterHarris said:


> yip i kow, and Kriek must make that suggestion still - but i thought if i make a formal request here, instead of asking it in the shoutbox then you will see it
> 
> 
> feel free to delete this thread or move it somewhere else even


No, you are free to ask and we are free to refuse.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## devdev (19/6/14)

hmmmmm, only 3 agrees ratings so far....

Sadly I think this idea looks like it is fizzing out Mr. Harris

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (19/6/14)

devdev said:


> hmmmmm, only 3 agrees ratings so far....
> 
> Sadly I think this idea looks like it is fizzing out Mr. Harris


Dammit devdev. Go away. Your not supposed to know. It was a surprise.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## devdev (19/6/14)

May i suggest that you consider doing a mass PM next time... it may be a little stealthier.

Tell you what. If your first post gets 10 agrees then I will make my name duckduck for a while

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## devdev (19/6/14)

Bliksem! Now @Matt and @RevnLucky7 have agreed.

*sigh*

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RevnLucky7 (19/6/14)

devdev said:


> Bliksem! Now @Matt and @RevnLucky7 have agreed.
> 
> *sigh*


 
Hold still while I create 5 more accounts.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Alex (19/6/14)

I agree with the duck thing.


----------



## devdev (19/6/14)

Nice... I can clearly see who my real friends are around here.

Keep clicking agree my "FRIENDS"...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex (19/6/14)

I have some proxy votes too.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## devdev (19/6/14)

@eviltoy and @RoSsIkId getting in on the action.

Did anyone inform you guys that admins have the ability to clear ratings from posts?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RoSsIkId (19/6/14)

But duckduck sounds so much better. Its so catchy you gotta say it twice. With a qwack qwack here and a qwack qwack there

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex (19/6/14)




----------



## RoSsIkId (19/6/14)

@devdev you gonna like me stukkend now


----------



## Alex (19/6/14)

@BigK and @BumbleBee


----------



## devdev (19/6/14)

Curse you HARRIS!

May you have vapers tongue for all eternity


----------



## ShaneW (19/6/14)

Go duck duck


----------



## devdev (19/6/14)

Hope you kids are happy now.....

*shaking my head*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RoSsIkId (19/6/14)

Woooooohoooooo the forum has spoken. Now next order of business. Jay z

Edit: i can say jay z rite?


----------



## ShaneW (20/6/14)

@duckduck... hahaha that was the most satisfying tag I've ever done

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex (20/6/14)

operation duck complete.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RoSsIkId (20/6/14)

So now we can get him to change his custom to grandmaster qwack qwack

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## PeterHarris (20/6/14)

ah MR @duckduck - now this was a surprisingly good read this morning

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## devdev (20/6/14)

Enjoy it harris........

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (20/6/14)

Glad to see DEMOCRACY still rules

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

